# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Are you in the deep freeze?  Time to thaw yourself out!!

## Jammin Jamaica Tours

Trade in that cold white snow landscape  :Stick Out Tongue:  for our warm wonderful sand underfoot. Great food , cold beer and dancing under the stars! We, at Coleman K Jammin Jamaica Tours, would love to spend time extolling the virtues of our lovely island with some informative and interesting tours around the island. Private airport transfers, etc.......but don't take our word for it. We invite you to check out our reviews on TripAdvisor or our website www.colemankjamminjamaicatours

----------

